# finished at last!!!!



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

At last it's finished!! 2 ply grey with a 1 ply pink. Calf length with a tie belt. xx


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow!! That is fabulous.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Holy cow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's very nice, I like the way the 3 strands knit together. It looks so contemporary and soft, what was the fiber blend in your yarn?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I want one!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

TravelKnit said:


> Holy cow! Gorgeous!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pretty!!!!! What is the pattern? I've been looking for a sweater to knit like this but in the free patterns. Also hip length but I could alter this pattern for that. I didn't want any buttons or collar. Never did find one so I settled for something else. I'm at the point that if I have to buy the pattern I'll do it. My yarn that I wanted to use is a medium #4 weight yarn....maybe that was the problem.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

Love how soft and drapey it looks! Nice work.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

janglesb said:


> At last it's finished!! 2 ply grey with a 1 ply pink. Calf length with a tie belt. xx


Wow good for you.. I'd NEVER tackle anything that time consuming ... I'm from Bedford... Use MK coach way a lot when I visit every spring


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

A lot of work in there and very pretty.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

You are doing some really great stuff!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful. Do you sleep or just knit? Hahaha Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's absolutely lovely. I love the colour and style.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

its just a one ply pink cotton xx


KateWood said:


> It's very nice, I like the way the 3 strands knit together. It looks so contemporary and soft, what was the fiber blend in your yarn?


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

elmobird2 said:


> Pretty!!!!! What is the pattern? I've been looking for a sweater to knit like this but in the free patterns. Also hip length but I could alter this pattern for that. I didn't want any buttons or collar. Never did find one so I settled for something else. I'm at the point that if I have to buy the pattern I'll do it. My yarn that I wanted to use is a medium #4 weight yarn....maybe that was the problem.


I found this pattern in an old copy of machine knit monthly which I downloaded. I will scan it and post it. Must admit though I changed the pattern to a hem instead of a rib and omitted the buttons. Also it came out a lot longer than should have lol but I like the end result I had a bit of trouble with the increasing on the sleeves, they are MAHOOSIVE!!!!!


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

pattern as promised, good luck xxx


elmobird2 said:


> Pretty!!!!! What is the pattern? I've been looking for a sweater to knit like this but in the free patterns. Also hip length but I could alter this pattern for that. I didn't want any buttons or collar. Never did find one so I settled for something else. I'm at the point that if I have to buy the pattern I'll do it. My yarn that I wanted to use is a medium #4 weight yarn....maybe that was the problem.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

hahaha I don't sleep a lot but find I'm thinking of the next project before I have finished the one that I'm on lol. I have just started a shawl for a baby but it's so time consuming, shadow knitting and taking ep the stitches to form the pattern! Never tackled this before so look out for some swear words xxxx


GrammaAnn said:


> Wow! That's beautiful. Do you sleep or just knit? Hahaha Ann


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hello Kate, I cant tell you exactly because there are no labels on the yarn, But grey 2 ply acrylic and I think the pink is a 1 ply cotton but could also be acrylic xx


KateWood said:


> It's very nice, I like the way the 3 strands knit together. It looks so contemporary and soft, what was the fiber blend in your yarn?


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Sorry it was a job lot from Ebay x


janglesb said:


> Hello Kate, I cant tell you exactly because there are no labels on the yarn, But grey 2 ply acrylic and I think the pink is a 1 ply cotton but could also be acrylic xx


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Its a really lovely style,well done.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

You have made a very classy jacket. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Stunning. I love the color, something that can go with pretty much anything.


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Veeerrrrryyyyy nice! Love it.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorveous. Is that a Posh Frocks pattern?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

No Heather it's from an old machine knit magazine x


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Just plain gorgeous. It looks so comfy.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree. It's absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## eliknu (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. I do like the colors.


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

What machine did you use to do this nice work ? Its really great


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!!! Pretty!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hand it over right now! Love it.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

janglesb said:


> I found this pattern in an old copy of machine knit monthly which I downloaded. I will scan it and post it. Must admit though I changed the pattern to a hem instead of a rib and omitted the buttons. Also it came out a lot longer than should have lol but I like the end result I had a bit of trouble with the increasing on the sleeves, they are MAHOOSIVE!!!!!


Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! You are sooooo kind to have done this!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow! What a lot of knitting. It's lovely.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

i used my brother 836 with no ribber


Gearhart said:


> What machine did you use to do this nice work ? Its really great


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautifully done! Brava!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

this is the book I got the pattern from girls (and guys!!) lol


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern book. There are some nice patters in there!


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

Very stylish & well done you.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Like everyone else I love it! Thanks for sharing the pattern too.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

really lovely


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

An excellent job, looks really lovely. Thanks for the patterns


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow and then some,really lovely


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

You are all so kind with your lovely comments, thank you all sooooo much  xxx


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice Jane, you are doing some lovely work and I enjoy seeing pictures of the finished products. It is very inspiring! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great job :thumbup:


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

thankyou Julie, I keep asking myself what I have beem doing for the last 25 years since I last used a machine but then remembered the 4 children lol 


julie.n said:


> Very nice Jane, you are doing some lovely work and I enjoy seeing pictures of the finished products. It is very inspiring! Keep up the good work!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Nicely done and great colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely sweater. Had a white wool one like yours that I wore to death. Was hip length. Didn't take long to mk, longer to seam up. Beautiful knitting. Knitting isn't work to me, it's relaxing. Happy knitting.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely sweater. Had a white wool one like yours that I wore to death. Was hip length. Didn't take long to mk, longer to seam up. Beautiful knitting. Knitting isn't work to me, it's relaxing. Happy knitting.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

wow thanks for sharing this pattern and book. I looked at the book and saw a couple of others i really would like to try . but what you made was awesome and i think i am going to put that in my project lineup.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am asking people one by one. I have a very large amount of machine knitting books that were given to me. I would be willing to let someone have them if they want them and pay for the shipping. Going to be heavy.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW you are one TALENTED lady! Its a fabulous piece ...wish it were mine!


----------



## tinastreasures (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow...that's a great looking sweater.....


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

completely forgot to ask...what machine did you make this on? it's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Hi Marie, I have a Brother 836 with no ribber. xx


MarieDe said:


> completely forgot to ask...what machine did you make this on? it's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! That is Nice!


----------

